# Telnet TK-Anlage Agfeo Auslesen



## Dooboy (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

da mir hier schon allein vom Lesen viel geholfen worden ist, versuche ich es nun mal mit einen Problem wo ich keine Lösung zu finde.

Es geht darum mit Perl ( weiß nicht ob es das einfachste ist)
eine Telnet verbindung aufzubauen, das geht auch wunderbar.

Die TK-Anlage AGFEO ISDN gibt darauf hin auf der Console alle aktuellen gesprächsdaten aus, diese müssen nun durch das Script zeile für zeile ausgelesen werden.

Was auch geht, aber immer nur die erste Zeile, er muss alle Zeilen auslesen.

Wenn er das hat, auf veränderungen warten. Sobald ein neues Telefonat beginnt, Intern/Extern ist egal. Wichtig ist das alles was dann neu dazu kommt, auch wieder genommen wird und in einen TXT gespeichert wird oder in eine DB, also wo es wie gespeichert wird ist egal.

Weiterverarbeiten tue ich es anders, nur muss es erstmal alles ausgelesen werden.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar


edit: Es soll dann als Dienst oder so auf den Server laufen. Halt durchgehend, möglich ausfallsicher


----------

